# Music Manor aka Floyd's gaff Sept 2017



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 9, 2017)

This stunning Elizabethan manor house was originally built in 1580 as a Tudor Monastery and has had many various owners over the years. Centuries later it became a recording studios and home of the talented Pink Floyd’s guitarist/vocalist David Gilmour. 

The outbuildings of the manor house were used to store the inflatable pig from the album cover of Floyd’s 1977 album “Animals”...the one with Battersea powerstation on the front. I remember this album being released as I lived in London as a kid and not far from the powerstation. I can recall seeing footage of the making of the album cover on the news, I thought it looked totally amazing and yet a pretty freaky sight...however, their single from the album“The Wall”, _Another Brick In The Wall (Part 2)_ resonated more with me as it was about kids getting their own back on teachers and school, anyone born during the seventies will remember watching the video with the marching hammers and wanting to put your teacher through a mincer...hell yeah! 

Part of Pink Floyd’s 1983 album “Final Cut” was recorded here.
Gilmour sold the house and studios to Clive Langer and Alan Winstanley in 1986, a number of years later it was sold to Trevor Horn.
Other bands who have recorded here include Manic Street Preachers’, The Cure and Marillion.



*The explore...*


A huge thanks to the brummy naked explorer for giving me the heads up on this wonderful place, as I’m not usually so lucky to see such unspoilt surroundings . Had a little wonder around with jsp, thanks for your tolerance, you had no choice really hahaha. Since visiting I’ve heard that the building maybe under renovation, so if you are considering to have a look it would probably be best to try and find some more up to date info so as not to be disappointed. 



On with some pics then...



music manor 004copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 028copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr



music manor 061copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 067copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 080copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Lovely patterned wood



music manor 141copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 116copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 195copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 182copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 228copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 246copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 298copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 303copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 307copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 406copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 346.copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 400.jcopy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 460.jcopy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 466.copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 509 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 527copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 550copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 613 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 635 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 704.copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 707 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 789.jcopy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 753copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 760.jcopy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 798 by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 833copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

I’m hoping these pic’s don’t need shades to view as my laptop crashed and I’ve had to use another with a totally different colour calibration..the back wall is a cartoon but the pool table isn’t lol



music manor 867.copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 886.copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 944.copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 905.copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr




music manor 916copy by Pretty Vacant, on Flickr

Thanks for lookin folks, it was a very colourful explore with some great atmospheric rooms so hope you enjoyed it too


----------



## Wrench (Dec 9, 2017)

Om my word, that is nice, very nice, loving the shots there and bathroom is a bit different.
Top work.


----------



## Lavino (Dec 9, 2017)

Exellent photos I like seeing this place but never got around to doing it myself.


----------



## krela (Dec 9, 2017)

These photos are superb, thanks PV.


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 9, 2017)

That's a great set of photos Pv, would be difficult to choose a favourite


----------



## jsp77 (Dec 9, 2017)

That's a great set of photos Pv with some nice angles, would be difficult to choose a favourite


----------



## smiler (Dec 9, 2017)

Nice, PV, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Dec 9, 2017)

I remember jsp telling me about your explore here. It's an amazing place! Nicely captured


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 9, 2017)

I spotted this place on another Urban website and wondered why nobody on here has made a report but I'm glad someone finally did. This is my favourite house so far, I'm sure I've read somewhere that someone is looking after this house as it seems to be a lot tidier now compared to the other photos. I do not have a favourite room in the house, the whole house is my favourite.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 9, 2017)

Amazing set from a fab place PV. Good you got there when you did.


----------



## Snailsford (Dec 9, 2017)

Absolutely stunning photos, and what a building.

You captured it amazingly PV, proud of ya.


----------



## cogito (Dec 9, 2017)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> I'm sure I've read somewhere that someone is looking after this house as it seems to be a lot tidier now compared to the other photos.



Yeah, there's a young family living on site, the guy looks after the place.


----------



## Scaramanger (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice shots pv.. Didn't recognise it at first as I had only seen the shonky video's going around but your shots have done the place some justice..


----------



## bodrick (Dec 10, 2017)

Brilliant photos. Very enjoyable. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Brewtal (Dec 10, 2017)

Glad you go this one done and shared with us! I would’ve loved to visit here but yeah I’ve heard of folk getting nabbed here. Your pics are stunning, great work!


----------



## mookster (Dec 10, 2017)

Lavino said:


> Exellent photos I like seeing this place but never got around to doing it myself.



Neither did I and it was practically on my doorstep! I'd known about it the better part of a year but something else always came up and I kept putting it off, next thing I hear is the place is stripped out and being renovated...


----------



## Mikeymutt (Dec 10, 2017)

Nice set pv.its a great place and one I was all set to go too.then the #urbex idiots started going there with there calling cards and stupid videos so decided not to bother in the end


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

Rubex said:


> I remember jsp telling me about your explore here. It's an amazing place! Nicely captured



Thanks Rubex, yes the unconventional exit strategy required some random techniques for H&S purposes


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

Snailsford said:


> Absolutely stunning photos, and what a building.
> 
> You captured it amazingly PV, proud of ya.



Thanks Snailsford...I don't get told that very often


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

Scaramanger said:


> Nice shots pv.. Didn't recognise it at first as I had only seen the shonky video's going around but your shots have done the place some justice..



Hahaha cheers Scaramanger I know wot your saying...it takes a bit longer to walk about setting up a tripod in each room compared to dashing about shouting nonsense at a self stick and ruining the place with stickers.


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

mookster said:


> Neither did I and it was practically on my doorstep! I'd known about it the better part of a year but something else always came up and I kept putting it off, next thing I hear is the place is stripped out and being renovated...



Tut tut naughty Mookster, you know how quick places get ruined nowadays with all the intense exposure and media activity that comes with the "cash for likes/massive ego's sticker brigade", I wish the scene hadn't become so mainstream it makes it much harder for the real explorers


----------



## mockingbird (Dec 11, 2017)

I have to say this despite this place being "shouted" around, you have the best shots ive seen of this place and trust me, instagram was full of them, so was fb! youve documented the place perfectly, the angles are perfect as well.

I am glad this place got locked tight in the end, the place is worth being saved!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

mockingbird said:


> I have to say this despite this place being "shouted" around, you have the best shots ive seen of this place and trust me, instagram was full of them, so was fb! youve documented the place perfectly, the angles are perfect as well.
> 
> I am glad this place got locked tight in the end, the place is worth being saved!



Wow thanks MB that's extremely kind of you to say that! I've nearly choked on me ovaltine 
As I've still not made the leap onto social media I don't get to hear wots goin on, occasionally I might get thrown a screen shot of a commotion but generally I ain't got a clue! After we visited a mate sent me a link to the same vid that was doin the rounds on the mail, mirror and lads bible, wtf that is, and it was the usual sensationalist lazy "journalism" about the place being eerie like Gilmour had left the pool table and chess board in mid game when its how the last explorer left it...the chess board was still set up how I had arranged it lol. I really fear the future of urbex!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> Glad you go this one done and shared with us! I would’ve loved to visit here but yeah I’ve heard of folk getting nabbed here. Your pics are stunning, great work!



Cheers dude...if u ain't lost ur phone again we must catch up


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Dec 11, 2017)

Mikeymutt said:


> Nice set pv.its a great place and one I was all set to go too.then the #urbex idiots started going there with there calling cards and stupid videos so decided not to bother in the end



Yep totally get that Mikey...but don't let these arseholes stop you from doin what you have been doin so well for years. We do this kinda thing for the love of exploring, photography, the history of places, the chance to see unusual things in our mundane lives, sum just like being a bit naughty hahaha...but these shallow scum bags that are just doin it for cash/likes and to massage their already inflated ego's are wrecking the who urbex scene for the genuine folk. I know not all videos are bad, there's a tiny handful of amazin explorers out their that create fantastic films and have interesting informative narration and not a [email protected]%kin selfie stick, shaky shot, dam sticker or f00kin T-shirt in sight.


----------



## The Wombat (Dec 13, 2017)

Wow, what a find.
Excellent work


----------



## the_delta_force (Dec 17, 2017)

Incredible!


----------

